
Ask HN: How do IPOs and ICOs help a business raise capital? - westurner
Ask HN: How do IPOs and ICOs help a business raise capital?<p>IPO: &quot;Initial Public Offering&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Initial_public_offering<p>ICO: &quot;Initial Coin Offering&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Initial_coin_offering
======
westurner
"""

IPO: "Initial Public Offering"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_public_offering](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_public_offering)

ICO: "Initial Coin Offering"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_coin_offering](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_coin_offering)

"""

